# pink blood on day 8 after embryo transfer



## Illy (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi there,

I had 2 blastocysts and one 8 cell embryo put back on Saturday 9 June.
I'm taking 3 cyclogest daily since the transfer.
Last Saturday, a week after the transfer I had blood when I went to the toilet, not a lot, but it looked like start of my period.  The next day I had brown discharge which I still have slightly today.
My date to do the HPT will be wednesday, and I'm really nervous that this discharge is a really bad sign.
It has been a real rollercoaster these last days. 
Has anyone had something similar and had a BFP?

Thank you for any replies.
x


----------



## Carolyn582 (May 4, 2010)

Hii am due to test on thursday 24th been having period pains since the weekend, I,m taking one baby asprin also clexane injections to thin my blood, this is my 2nd FET. The closer i get to thursday the more scared i am, I,ve never had a BFP, but like you i,ve got this discharge from reading other post some woman say this could be a implantation bleed.. I,m sorry i cant be more positive but i,ve got this feeling i,ll get a BFN, but like everyone keeps saying all woman are different, Maybe these are good signs for the both of us x  good luck for wednesday i,ll be thinking about you xx


----------



## Illy (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Carolyn,


I wonder how you got on on thursday.


Hope it is a BFP!!


----------

